# Some Automotive Light Painting



## DeathLens (May 24, 2011)

So up until recently I had be forced to lighting cars by painting them (which oddly enough I came across by accident last year while trying to take some pictures of cars in pure darkness). It was only after that night that I found out it was a widely used technique....*noob 

Anyway













































































Annnnd the first shot I ever took doing this






Most are somewhat right off the camera, with subtle contrast and sharpening.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 25, 2011)

very nice!! =)


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 25, 2011)

I kinda like what you do with your watermark. Some are more distracting, but others just seem blend in to fit naturally. Overall, very cool.


----------



## Liban (May 25, 2011)

Good stuff man!


----------

